# Looking for Sibelius Expert in LA area.



## Dave Connor (Mar 6, 2008)

I may have work of some sort (from tutoring to midi transcription or both) for someone well versed in Sibelius. I say 'may' depending on what ultimately is the best all around approach to a project I'm working on: arrangements for a musical for live orchestra. I live in the SF Valley in LA.

To provide more details: there is over two hours of music which must be delivered in the Fall. The arrangements will be mostly complete in the mockups but needing dynamics, articulations etc., and general rounding out of orchestration (which I will do once it's imported into Sibelius.) However, it may be that I only have time to give notes on these additions and proof the final score. The pay would reflect the amount of work by either hourly, or by page, or agreed upon fee: whatever is most fair and workable for both parties.

please email: [email protected]

Thanks,

Dave Connor


----------

